# Denali - Husky!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

ETA: Turned this into the one thread I'll update instead of posting new ones. Go to the last pages for the more recent pics!

Hello all, I'm new around here :wave: and wanted you all to meet my girl! She's a Siberian Husky, currently 9 months old.

6 weeks









8 weeks









3 1/2 months









6 months









9 months- talk about snow nose! her first snow too.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

What a beautiful dog, I love the shot of her asleep on the Xbox controller! LoL


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful Lady, I have such a soft spot for Siberians. I'm particularly in love with the 6month old photo.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

omg if u could have seen the look on my husband's face when he saw that first picture! i Love my husband to peices but he hides his love for dogs mostly because if it were up to me we would have a herd of dogs and cats and turtles and whatever shows up sad and pitiful at my door but when i throw these sweet fluffy curveballs at him he is just all in love and then has to compose himself  Really though I have to say that is just a beautiful dog and you are very lucky to have her, and the photo progression of her puppy months were a joy to see I have to say tho that the xbox controller pic with her tongue all aspew is just the darndest most adorable thing ^_^


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous little lady!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

She is beautiful  And welcome to DF!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous. I love the Northern breeds.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Sibe said:


> Hello all, I'm new around here :wave: and wanted you all to meet my girl! She's a Siberian Husky, currently 9 months old.
> 
> 
> 9 months- talk about snow nose! her first snow too.


Now that's a snow nose. 

She's pretty. They grow too fast sometimes. My youngest is 7-8 months old and she's up to no good.


----------



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

Your pictures give my husband hope that our Draka will have more of a husky face than a GSD. You have a BEAUTIFUL dog. So cute


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If she could talk beyond "raoooowooo wooo!" she would thank you all for the compliments  haha



DrakaBear said:


> Your pictures give my husband hope that our Draka will have more of a husky face than a GSD. You have a BEAUTIFUL dog. So cute


Goodness, I used to have people ALL THE TIME asking if she was a white GSD!! Once her undercoat came in and her face developed more I got it less. But still, her tail is not very curled. She has brown eyes, and no color besides white. Not what most people think of when they think of a husky. Nobody ever guesses she is one unless they really know huskies.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful. And about the same age as my Saint is now. It's amazing to see how she changed over that short time.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

From last summer, she was about 7 months old. The reservoir was really low, thus really muddy. Are huskies really water dogs?!


















Don't worry, she didn't bring it back. :lol:









Mud zoomies!!


















The aftermath, and one of my favorite pictures of her ever.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I would have a heart attack if Yoshi ever looked like that!! Where was this at?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It was at the reservoir in Ridgeway, Colorado. Moments like these make me happy I keep a huge old blanket in the car! Fortunately we found a water pump on the way back and I was able to rinse her off some, but good grief she was a muddy mess! I let her get as dirty as she wants, as long as I know I can give her a bath at home.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

That's fantastic lol


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Beautiful dog. That last picture is awesome, beautiful view. The aftermath of having a fun old time


----------



## vonbio (Dec 19, 2010)

lol adorable!!!


----------



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

She's beautiful 

And I know of a few huskies who love the water, wheras Misti doesn't want to go anywhere near the stuff! We've only ever got her in once willingly, and that's when we _all_ went it, so I'd have to say that it varies from dog to dog


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Her first intro, aside from playing in the bathtub, was the beach in southern cali. The waves were bigger than her and she wouldn't let the water touch her at all beyond her toes. We carried her out and let her learn to swim, supporting her and lifting her above the waves, because it's an important skill. Carried her out and let her swim back to shore for treats a few times to make sure she had it down. She didn't like it much. We took her to a waterhole at about 4 months old but she was terrified because the rocks she had to climb up to get out were really slippery so she felt trapped  The pics above were her first time wanting to swim and really swimming and having a good time.


----------



## BeeLee1988 (Dec 29, 2010)

shes beautiful. She's around the same age as my husky too. He's gonna be 10 months old Jan 14th.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oooh so much white covered in mud! LoL I love it! And I have to admit that looks like a ton of fun! Thought I wonder what her expression was when she got a bath after getting home? LOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She doesn't mind baths at all.

I got a box from my husband today who has been deployed for 3 months so far. Included was a tshirt he wore to bed for a few nights, specifically for Denali to smell. I didn't get the initial reaction on camera, it was similar to this only with much more licking and nuzzling and wagging.




(link if vid won't load http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8StYq0F5p0 )


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

She is gorgeous and that video is so sweet. When she makes eye contact with you, she looks as though she understands and is a bit sad...ugh.  That was a very cool idea on his part!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

xmas toy. And I have no idea what happened to her ear, one day I noticed it was a little crusty, then next it was red and the fur was gone. Clearing up fine with neosporin. *shrug*


















oooooooh chin scratches!


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

As regards to huskies liking water..mine love it they would swim all day if I let them..that is usually their main form of exercise in the summer months when its too hot to run them! Denali is beautiful by the way!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 3, 2011)

she is absolutely gorgeous!!! id be afraid id loose her in a snowbank! ha ha the xbox controller picture is hilarious and i love her mud picture!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Llama noms! I recently got 1/2 a llama, including legs. Denali is loving on a lower leg right now. I won't post the pics in IMG form for anyone who might not want to see.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._814002939613_19228523_45046632_7531030_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._814002979533_19228523_45046635_2754216_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._814003004483_19228523_45046637_1887102_n.jpg


----------

